

A new micro blogging concept built on top of social networks - bolk

Hello people, we have just launched this new website with a new concept of micro blogging on top of social networks. would be great if you would be from our early birds to try Pngine out and give us your feedback.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pngine.com
======
kseistrup
Please get yourself an SSL certificate.

~~~
bolk
sure we will got it very soon , what do you think about the interface ?

~~~
kseistrup
The interface looks nice.

